# LGB reverse loop non-MTS setup



## tcaron20 (Nov 19, 2010)

I know this subject has been discussed a lot but I'm having trouble setting up my first LGB 10151 T 10151K reverse loop.

My LGB train enters the loop and crosses the "T" section and continues traveling until is hits the "K" section just before exiting the loop back through the switch track. My MRC 6000 stays set at position 1 or forward the whole time. Problem: The train hits the "K" section, pauses and reverses direction then dies.

The power pack is connected before the loop as described in the LGB manual.

Am I wrong to think that this should be an automatic without any changes on the power controller (MRC 6000) or do I need to be hitting the reverse swithc on the MRC?

Man it seems simple enogh but I'm a bit frustrated with this.....

Thanks,

Tom C


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

no. you have to manually reverse the power, while the ltrain is between the two special sections. 

it is possible, to automate that too, but with additional parts.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

While I know nothing... (some will suggest I stop here) about the LGB reverser... unless all track power goes through that unit, you will need to reverse polarity at the power pack. I doubt if the reverser can change power pack, but could change polarity of track direction (from power pack to non loop track) if it goes through the reverse unit. 

My thinking; while in the loop the LGB unit will keep that polarity as you change the power pack's setting on the non loop track, thus the exit won't short as it is now. Simple test; If you change the direction via power pack while train is on loop, does the engine reverse too? Or does it continue ahead? Ahead, then the reverser is working. 

In the olden days (smaller scales), we would wire a section of the reverse loop as an isolated section and then change the next section (blocks) of the layout's track polarity so the train could pass. This required a lot of DPDT switches and wires as we followed out train along the track from block to block. 

Because I know so little and care to learn less about electrics... I switched to battery power and don't worry about reverse loops anymore. Just installations! Oh vey! Why is the fire hotter than the skillet??? 

Soon more qualified will answer... hang in there, this is the best place I know for answers. 

John


----------



## tcaron20 (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks guys.

Look like I was just missing the manual switching part.

Hey kormsen,

What additional gear would I need to automate the switch over on for the reverse?

Tom C


----------



## tcaron20 (Nov 19, 2010)

On a related note I'm using a new Piko manual switch. When the engine comes out of the loop it will obviously pass back through switch and push the switch track over a bit causing a problem when the train returns back. 

Do I need to put some kind of a spring on the Piko to allow the switch to return to the original setting but allow the train to pass through on the return? 

Tom C


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By tcaron20 on 13 Dec 2010 06:18 AM 
I know this subject has been discussed a lot but I'm having trouble setting up my first LGB 10151 T 10151K reverse loop.

My LGB train enters the loop and crosses the "T" section and continues traveling until is hits the "K" section just before exiting the loop back through the switch track. My MRC 6000 stays set at position 1 or forward the whole time. Problem: The train hits the "K" section, pauses and reverses direction then dies.

The power pack is connected before the loop as described in the LGB manual.

Am I wrong to think that this should be an automatic without any changes on the power controller (MRC 6000) or do I need to be hitting the reverse swithc on the MRC?

Man it seems simple enogh but I'm a bit frustrated with this.....

Thanks,

Tom C 
Without looking up the LGB part #s to see exactly what each does, it seems to me that if you cross the "K" and the train reverses, it is doing this automatically and you are set up for automatic operation. It would then seem to me that the wires that are going to the loop, and reversing the train while in the loop, should be feeding out to the main line and that is what should be reversing when the train is in the loop, not the loop section itself. Maybe you have the wires between the main and loop switched?


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

You will need an EPL drive (same one used to electrically control switches), a supplementary switch for said EPL drive, and two track sensors. All switches must use the EPL drives. You will also need to equip each engine (or a follow-up car) with a magnet to activate the sensors. I have a double reverse loop on my indoor layout and use this set-up...fully automated. If you PM me with your e-mail I could photo-copy the wiring diagram and send it to you. 

Otherwise as stated before, you need to throw the direction switch on your MRC6200 as the train is in the loop. Also the "electrical length" of your train cannot be longer than the distance between the "T" and "K".


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Hey looky what I found...Page 2. This is the automated set-up I use on a double loop! 

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...+automated+reverse+loop&um=1&hl=en&tbs=isch:1


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Tom C, just what pterosaur writes. 
two reedcontacts, (i think LGB 1700 or so) one magnet below the loco, an electrical switchmotor plus the additional switch. And your powerpack should have AC output as well.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just looked at the instruction manual... 

Basically the reverse loop is isolated, and the LGB "gadget" is nothing more than a full wave bridge, so no matter what the input is, the output polarity is the same... 

So once the loco enters the loop (and it can only enter in one direction, obviously), then you can reverse the power pack connected to the mainline... the reverse loop stays the same polarity thanks to the FW bridge... and now your polarity is correct for exiting the loop. 

So, actually, a center off transformer is the worst thing to use, because all you want to do is flip polarity, not change speed... if you have a center off transformer, then you 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I took the liberty of photographing the reverse loop information in the book "The World of LGB".


----------

